# john deere la105 wont start



## street5200 (Apr 24, 2011)

When I first started going over tall grass with a slight slope (downhill) it stopped. I pushed it back and tried starting - after about 20 attempts it started. Again when I got through that small hill area it stopped again. I can't start it anymore. Checked the engone oil and gas both are adequate. The motor keeps turning as long as I have the key turned to start but it doe not start. What do I need to do. I tried it for at least 30 times.

Thanks


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Turn the engine over at least 3 complete revolutions, full throttle and choked then take out the spark plug and see if it is wet with gas. What engine does it have on it and what are the engine ID numbers?


----------

